# 4 month old diarrhea and lack of appetite.



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Last night Holley went on a long car ride and was introduced to many many people at a party. She was so curious and cute all night but definitely a handful. When we took her out for her walk after dinner, Holley had started with a normal BM but it moved to diarrhea. Prior to our drive home we walked again, and it was more clear this time around. This morning when I took her out she again had some diarrhea. When we attempted to feed her breakfast she drank all of her water but wouldn't eat her breakfast. Every once in a while she will make little sneeze noises and smack her nose a bit like its itching her. She has been vaccinated, de-wormed, and de-fleaed. I don't know if she ate something that didn't agree with her or what. Any suggestions?

We are on the fence about taking her to the emergency center.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm not gonna say don't take her to emerg just in case it is an emergency, it's your call and you know her best.

Our dog has eaten so many things that have upset her stomach that after a few emergency vet bills, you start to figure out that since she is acting exactly the same and just pooping liquid, she'll probably be fine in a few days. It's more of a 'here we go again' than emergency for us now... 

That being said, her appetite is very rarely affected even when her diarrhea has been at its worst. And as I mentioned she has always been full of energy so we stopped worrying if she was really sick.

We usually boil chicken and rice and feed her that for a few days, but I remember the last time she had it, she ate all the chicken but now hates rice. It's strange because she use to loooove rice...

I've also heard that pumpkin can help an upset stomach as well, but have never tried that one yet.


----------

